# Interesting Events on the Trysler Grounds



## The chumbucket (Jun 4, 2014)

Wednesday 9-27 was a flat coolish morning with a 3 knt wind out of the NW, perfect by any standard. My buddy and I were at the ramp at OB at 5:30 and started the 1 hour run to the Trysler Grounds. The trip was very comfortable and 2 miles from the grounds I decided to pull some trolling lures at 12 mph to see if we might luck into a wahoo.

Within 5 minutes iI had my strike, a great one too! Within a minute my tld 20 was almost spooled before the fish finally turned. I knew at that speed, and the power of the fish, it had to be a wahoo. But just when I thought I saw everything, to my amazement it turned out to be a very large AJ. I would never have believed an AJ could catch a lure at the surface, moving at 12 MPH.

Disappointed and with a mile to go I put out the fast lures again and within 2 minutes had another good hit. It made a short controlled run, on the surface, never jumping. Once again I predicted that the fish was probably a king as my buddy reeled him in. Suddenly Mike yelled out that its tail broke water and it was bright yellow, I couldn't believe it, it was indeed a dolphin and a dandy at that.

We hooked up and lost 3 more dolphin that morning and saw several around lunch time that wouldn't bite, but it was still great to see them. 

The mingo bite was slow at first but later got hot., Had a 30 lb ling hit my flatline but the hook pulled at the boat, which broke my heart. 

By lunch time we limited out on mingo and headed for the barn. Great day


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Had fun at least it seems. Hey 12 knots is nothing for any fish that swims out there. If they want it they will get it. I had a sail hit off of Canaveral many years back at over 30 miles an hour. Almost broke the rod it was so violent and almost spooled the reel after that. Thankfully came unhooked before anything else could happen.


----------



## Big E Nuff (Oct 4, 2007)

Just think of what you might have found if you had back tracked and watched your bottom machine, when you hooked up with the AJ! They are not loners and stay over structure.......:whistling:


----------



## The chumbucket (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah I thought the same thing


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

nice mahi. congrats


----------

